# GPU vs CPU folding



## krusha03 (Jun 21, 2009)

From what I understand GPUs (especially Nvidia atm) are much better in folding than CPUs. Am I doing something wrong or is my 9500M GS (8600GT) too weak compared to the T9400 since according to Fahmon this is what I am getting:







That is with my 9500M running at 475/1500/400 and my CPU undervolted and running at 1.1v@2.5GHz. Do PPD depend on WUs as well or something? 

I have done some folding before but just for the sake of it and I don’t really know the whole theory behind it besides that it uses GPU/CPU to calculate how proteins fold. Maybe someone can explain how the performance and scoring system work on F@H. F

From what I’ve head there is new ATI client in the making that would use the full potential of the GPU. Does that mean in the near future we can see ATI GPUs outperforming NVidia's because of the number of the SP? Also is this client going to be out soon or is it far from done? I am asking this because atm i am folding on my laptop from time to time, but I am planning to get a new VGA for my desktop when I get home and if the performance and price is simillar should I opt for ATI or NVidia (9800GT/4830 for example)

One more thing, taking into consideration that mu CPU is as good as or even better than my GPU should I just keep if folding for now or is it better if I do crunching with the CPU and folding with the GPU?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Your GPU is too weak to give more points than your CPU.  Since F@H uses the shaders to do the work, with only 32, you cards isn't going to give huge amounts of points.

There is talk about a new ATi client that will use Streams to do the work, which should boost ATi's performance, however I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it.  It has been rumored for months, and we haven't seen anything on it.  And even if it does come out, it will probably only make ATi cards performance on par with nVidia.

You can do whatever you want with your CPU and GPU, either way you are doing some good.  It doesn't really matter what you do with them.


----------

